# Good step bits



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have used Greenlee, Klein, and even Irwin without any issue. If you don't abuse them, they will last a long time. I never wore the step part out of any of them.

But I have wore out the pilot tip. That always seems to dull very quick so I just started using a 1/4" bit to start each hole, this way I keep the pilot tip of the unit-bit sharp in case I need it in a pinch.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I have used Greenlee, Klein, and even Irwin without any issue. If you don't abuse them, they will last a long time. I never wore the step part out of any of them.
> 
> But I have wore out the pilot tip. That always seems to dull very quick so I just started using a 1/4" bit to start each hole, this way I keep the pilot tip of the unit-bit sharp in case I need it in a pinch.


Here’s a dumb question: How do you *not* abuse a step bit? It’s a piece of steel designed to cut through another piece of steel. It’s abusive by it’s very nature.

I seem to have the opposite problem with Crappy Tire bits. The pilot tip is okay but the cutting edges go dull.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Here’s a dumb question: How do you *not* abuse a step bit? It’s a piece of steel designed to cut through another piece of steel. It’s abusive by it’s very nature.


It's the same with all drill bits. Slow speed, smooth even pressure, don't let it get too hot. 

I have had Moorse holesaws that I used quite a bit for months. Then I would see an apprentice burn a new one out in a couple of holes. 

Finesse it, don't abuse it.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

:vs_rocking_banana:I use Milwaukee. They match all of my tools.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

tmessner said:


> :vs_rocking_banana:I use Milwaukee. They match all of my tools.


As a bit manufacturer, Milwaukee makes pretty good power tools.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> It's the same with all drill bits. Slow speed, smooth even pressure, don't let it get too hot.
> 
> I have had Moorse holesaws that I used quite a bit for months. Then I would see an apprentice burn a new one out in a couple of holes.
> 
> Finesse it, don't abuse it.


Okay, that makes sense. I’m kind of a gorilla with bits.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Okay, that makes sense. I’m kind of a gorilla with bits.


Bits only stay sharp because the steel is hardened. Heat will ruin that tempering, so that sharp edge will role over like butter.

It's not always feasible, but when you can you should use oil.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have some Lennox and Ideal step bits that have lasted forever, except for the tip. 



They seem to be susceptible to tool box wear, rolling around banging into other stuff. I put a piece of tape over the cutting edge when I am putting them away.



Most step bits, the step part can be sharpened, if you go over the flat part with a flat sharpener. (They are making some where that part is spiral, I don't think you'll ever sharpen those.) I have had some success with this, worth a try since step bits are expensive. 



The point can be sharpened too, some guys are very good with that but I am not. You can find youtube videos that show you how its done. Worth a try if the point is already shot.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

The ones from Harbor Freight are the best. I've had all the major brand's and none of them last like HF:surprise:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, help me spend my loonies.

I can get a three piece Shockwave set with a free Packout parts box for 135 bucks.

Yes or no?

I’m not a Milwaukee fanboy but I like free.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Here’s a dumb question: How do you *not* abuse a step bit? It’s a piece of steel designed to cut through another piece of steel. It’s abusive by it’s very nature.
> 
> I seem to have the opposite problem with Crappy Tire bits. The pilot tip is okay but the cutting edges go dull.


Overheating it by drilling too fast will kill a brand new one in no time flat.

I'm with Hacks on this. I have a couple that the tip has snapped right off for no apparent reason, they are all pretty much the same.

I have the large size Klein and Greenlee for many years, when I think about it I hit the edge with a diamond hone to keep it sharp.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

And, while we’re on the subject, why use an impact driver for drilling? I am under the impression that a constant, circular motion is better for drilling.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

The double fluted Milwaukee are awesome.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The Milwaukee are made in the USA. I like that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I have some Lennox and Ideal step bits that have lasted forever, except for the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep mine in prescription bottles to prevent the nicks and edge damage.

And I hit them with a flat diamond hone now and then to keep the edge.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> The ones from Harbor Freight are the best. I've had all the major brand's and none of them last like HF:surprise:


I use theirs for most stuff and where abuse could be involved but do they have one that does larger than a 1/2" ko now?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> And, while we’re on the subject, why use an impact driver for drilling? I am under the impression that a constant, circular motion is better for drilling.


With the speed that an impact impacts, I think it pretty much is constant motion for all intents and purposes.

I am not sure if an impact is better or worse for drilling, I only use one when it is more convenient. I keep a unibit and other bits in my service tray so I can use them in a pinch with the M12 impact that I already have with me. But if I was going to the truck, I would get my drill to use.

One instance when an impact messes up is when using a large spade (paddle) bit. If you hit a nail or if a little piece of wood protrudes in the hole, the bit will just bounce around, it won't spin.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> And, while we’re on the subject, why use an impact driver for drilling? I am under the impression that a constant, circular motion is better for drilling.


Unless you are drilling masonry or stone impact will damage the bits edge.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> With the speed that an impact impacts, I think it pretty much is constant motion for all intents and purposes.
> 
> I am not sure if an impact is better or worse for drilling, I only use one when it is more convenient. I keep a unibit and other bits in my service tray so I can use them in a pinch with the M12 impact that I already have with me. But if I was going to the truck, I would get my drill to use.
> 
> One instance when an impact messes up is when using a large spade (paddle) bit. If you hit a nail or if a little piece of wood protrudes in the hole, the bit will just bounce around, it won't spin.


Drilling wood with an impact doesn't seem to be an issue but if you work with someone that only uses an impact to drill everything some of their bits will look like they have been chewed up, must relate to the hardness of the bit.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I would not buy the Milwaukee set. 

The impact is harder to get a combination of low speed and high torque. I would use take my chances with the cheapos in an impact and just try not to let it heat up, but use a drill for the expensive bits. 

The Milwaukees have the hex shank which is nice so you can use them in an impact but they aren't cheap so it's not a plus. 

The case is nice but it's a fair amount of toolbox space to devote to three bits. 

They also have the spiral cut which looks cool but I can't think of any actual advantage, and the disadvantage it looks hard or impossible to sharpen. 

The smallest of the three is of limited actual use to me, the other two will do your KOs, but then again do you really need two? The big one will do 1/2 and 3/4 KOs. 

To me a step bit's main function is enlarging a hole, usually a 1/2" KO to a 3/4" KO or a 3/4" KO to a 1" KO. Buy a good one that's 1-3/8" and you're set. Keep it on the truck most of the time because they are so tempting to pilferers. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ideal-Step-Drill-Bit-1-4-in-1-3-8-in-35-517/300497368

I use the cheap but excellent Milwaukee impact hole cutters that @*macmikeman* posted a while back for making most of my 1/2" - 3/4" - 1" KOs. 

The other function of a step bit is just to keep in the toolbox so you can drill a variety of sizes without carrying a whole bit set. For this, I want a cheapos with a hex shank. I actually like the Harbor Freight stepless bits for this, like a step bit but one continuous taper.


----------



## KnightPower (Nov 5, 2016)

LH Dottie makes a step bit with replacement tip, but expensive. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

When using step bits I usually grab a silver bullet from the bottom of my boot because I swear the steel stud guys spread them around with a lawn seeder when they're done framing. I use cutting oil sometimes if I know I'm going to have a lot to drill. 



The only step bit I've ever worn out is a Lennox bit on the 1 3/8" size before I got carbide cutters. It was a hard year for that step bit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I keep a lot of bits in bottles:

The 2 single flute bits in the center of the pic are Klein bits from like 1986ish, 

the gold ones are HF and I really only use the large one often.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

The real question is are you using carbide holesaws whenever possible? My stepbit only comes out when widening existing holes. 

With a tube of cutting wax I would go through a unibit in 6 months of heavy usage. Company bought me a Maxis hydraulic KO set and it came with a gold maxis stepbit which I used for several hundred if not a thousand holes, by far the best bit I've used, and I've tried every brand. 

Since I bought the ideal carbide set my stepbit has lasted two years and I'll probably get several more out of it. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a greenlee 7/8" step bit that I've had for probably 3 years. I use oil almost every time and it just keeps on working. The tip is a little dull but still works, and it slows down around 3/8" because I use that size a lot for hanging boxes from allthread.

I also have a greenlee 1 1/8" one that I really only use for widening holes, since the tip has a very shallow angle and doesn't cut very well.

Then I have a Mastercraft (Canadian tire) one with a hex shank that I bought specifically to use with extension bits or my right angle attachment for oddball scenarios. That one can really get me out of a jam sometimes.

I had a 1/2" carbide hole cutter that I used for the draw stud of a KO set but an apprentice exploded it somehow and I haven't bothered to replace it. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I've had a 2 pack of princess auto (the Canadian horrible freight) for 3 or 4 years. Has a 7/8" and a 1 3/8" step bit. They both live in my tool pouch or I would never be able to find them when I need them. The smaller one is great for drilling holes for bolts, photo cells, or 1/2" KO's. The larger one I use for enlarging KO's, and for drilling the odd steel stud (I don't reccomend this.. I was finding steel chips for over a month in my bag and van).

Only thing is the pilot has worn out on them.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I like the Canadian Tire ones when they go on sale...





99cents said:


> I seem to have the opposite problem with Crappy Tire bits.





B-Nabs said:


> Then I have a Mastercraft (Canadian tire) one...


What's with this Canadian tire place selling drill bits?

Our tire shops only sell groceries and hair care products.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> What's with this Canadian tire place selling drill bits?
> 
> 
> 
> Our tire shops only sell groceries and hair care products.


 Canadian tire used to be an automotive store (or something like that. I'm not a history buff). They have since began selling all kinds of other stuff. You can look Canadian Tire up on Wikipedia if you're bored.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> What's with this Canadian tire place selling drill bits?
> 
> 
> 
> Our tire shops only sell groceries and hair care products.


Canadian tire is like what I've always imagined harbor freight is. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Jmcstevenson said:


> Canadian tire is like what I've always imagined harbor freight is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I always thought that princess auto was the harbor freight equivilent. I've been to a few harbor freight stores before, and I frequent princess auto every week. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I always thought that princess auto was the harbor freight equivilent. I've been to a few harbor freight stores before, and I frequent princess auto every week.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Princess auto and Canadian tire aren't too far apart. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Canadian tire started as a tire store but after WW2 they expanded into camping and hardware. Now they sell everything. They all still have large garages with mechanics for automotive repairs but also sell everything you can get at a Home Depot, some even have food.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I really like RUKO bits lately. I get them from Automation Direct when I do an order.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> What's with this Canadian tire place selling drill bits?
> 
> Our tire shops only sell groceries and hair care products.


Apparently you never lived where the was a Western Auto!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Auto

They had tools, hardware, auto parts, and guns.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I see in today's H Freight flyer they have a 2 piece set bit set on sale for $13 and it has a 1 3/8" bit in the set.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I use theirs for most stuff and where abuse could be involved but do they have one that does larger than a 1/2" ko now?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Canadian tire used to be an automotive store (or something like that. I'm not a history buff). They have since began selling all kinds of other stuff. You can look Canadian Tire up on Wikipedia if you're bored.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Is that the place you go to get Power Fisted?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

CoolWill said:


> Is that the place you go to get Power Fisted?


No. Power fist(ed) is a princess auto brand. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I heart HF bits


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I keep a lot of bits in bottles:
> 
> The 2 single flute bits in the center of the pic are Klein bits from like 1986ish,
> 
> the gold ones are HF and I really only use the large one often.


I wanna know what kind of drugs were in all them pill bottles. Longs drugs keeps sending me a bottle of statin pills every three months or so. I just toss em into the cabinets under the sinks without opening any of them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dan the electricman said:


>


Too bad those don’t have the quarter inch hex shanks


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


>


I saw that in the flyer that came in the mail today. I had only seen the ones that went to 7/8" previously.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I wanna know what kind of drugs were in all them pill bottles. Longs drugs keeps sending me a bottle of statin pills every three months or so. I just toss em into the cabinets under the sinks without opening any of them.


I really can't recall, I was on a ton of stuff when I came out of the hospital in 2014, I only take one thing now and it's a small bottle.

I take 15 supplements and feel great.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I found it quite difficult to find a 7/8" unibit with a 1/4" shank. It seems there are many that go up to 3/4", but that extra 1/8" is less common. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I wonder if that shank will fit into a nut driver bit that has a 1/4 hex' quickshaft. I carry those anyway.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> No. Power fist(ed) is a princess auto brand.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Then Princess Auto is the HF equivalent.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HF actually makes something worth buying?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MTW said:


> HF actually makes something worth buying?


I've had a hydraulic K/O set from them that I got in 2008. Still going strong. Since then I have purchased a number of them for the vans, not had a single issue with any of them.

We don't have to use them everyday, maybe once a week at best. Just don't feel like shelling out Greenlee money for that.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I have the HF KO set too. It even pushes a 2.5" die no problem. Their wrenches and sockets are great. The engines and generators are honda clones and aren't half bad. some of the power and hand pools are hit or miss. Broke a cheap corded hammer drill. Have a corded 1" rotary hammer and a few grinders. the rotary is a little slow for the size/weight, but it gets the job done. Grinders are great.
I have their step bits and they work fine for my limited use. I usually use hole saws for 1/2 and 3/4 ko, so the step bits don't come out often. For that kind of money i'm not worried about it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Harbor Freight has some decent products. 

I need an angle grinder maybe 6 times per year so there is no need to spend lots of money on one, that is the type of thing I am going to get at HF when it goes on sale.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

MTW said:


> HF actually makes something worth buying?


They SELL lots of good stuff, actually. It's mostly made by Chinese companies.

Assuming everything at HF is junk, is as bad as assuming everything Milwaukee makes is great. Simply not true. :smile:


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

These seem to hold up just about as good as any other. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Faster-3-8...-Spiral-Flute-Cobalt-Unibit-Gold/113327914396

$10 each, 1/4" hex shank, and 1 3/8". 

The only time I use a step bit is to enlarge a KO and I dont feel like going to the truck to get my KO set, or when I have to enlarge mounting holes on an enclosure. Its insanity to use step bits for new holemaking with the advent of carbide cutters.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ppsh said:


> These seem to hold up just about as good as any other. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Faster-3-8...-Spiral-Flute-Cobalt-Unibit-Gold/113327914396
> 
> $10 each, 1/4" hex shank, and 1 3/8".
> 
> The only time I use a step bit is to enlarge a KO and I dont feel like going to the truck to get my KO set, or when I have to enlarge mounting holes on an enclosure. Its insanity to use step bits for new holemaking with the advent of carbide cutters.


That's got a 3/8" hex shank it says. I looked for the spec because the shank looked bigger than 1/4" in the picture.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://www.idealindustries.ca/products/spiral-step-bit-6-1-4-1-3-8.html


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Unless you are drilling masonry or stone impact will damage the bits edge.


I’ve drilled a ton of holes with the Milwaukee 1/4” shank bits in my impact. Saves carrying two tools all the time. As long as you don’t ram it down with hard pressure it’s not usually a problem


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

MTW said:


> HF actually makes something worth buying?



disposable oscillating power tools


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

electricguy said:


> disposable oscillating power tools


Same here. I splurged on a Fein multimaster, stolen first time it was left unattended long enough for coffee to get cold. Now I go through the $20 Harbor Freight ones, you could tie a pork chop to one of these and a dog wouldn't steal it. 

But, with a good blade, they work about as well as the Fein, until they die in a year. At $20 for the HF and $400 for the Fein, I'd have to get 20 years out of the Fein without it getting stolen to break even


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

splatz said:


> Same here. I splurged on a Fein multimaster, stolen first time it was left unattended long enough for coffee to get cold. Now I go through the $20 Harbor Freight ones, you could tie a pork chop to one of these and a dog wouldn't steal it.
> 
> But, with a good blade, they work about as well as the Fein, until they die in a year. At $20 for the HF and $400 for the Fein, I'd have to get 20 years out of the Fein without it getting stolen to break even


I've had this Milwaukee one for about 3/4 years now, $120.00. Plus, I don't have to have a stupid extension cord.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...lating-Multi-Tool-Tool-Only-2626-20/204463218

The first one I bought was a HF unit, it worked great for about 6 months, then it just burnt up. Served its purpose though, I was just starting out in business and that savings was vital.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Switched said:


> I've had this Milwaukee one for about 3/4 years now, $120.00. Plus, I don't have to have a stupid extension cord.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...lating-Multi-Tool-Tool-Only-2626-20/204463218
> 
> The first one I bought was a HF unit, it worked great for about 6 months, then it just burnt up. Served its purpose though, I was just starting out in business and that savings was vital.


I have been close to buying the M18 a couple times but I don't use it that much and usually on wood or metal where I'd rather have the extra power.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

splatz said:


> I have been close to buying the M18 a couple times but I don't use it that much and usually on wood or metal where I'd rather have the extra power.


That bad boy has plenty of power. I use it a ton, one of the more often used tools for me now.

We admittedly have a lot of softer redwood buildings around, but I haven't had any issues with going through oak flooring or other hardwood paneling. It cuts through metal lathe and plaster walls with no problems either.

Most of that it seems has to do with the blades, not the battery. The tool doesn't have to be overworked with the right blades, but choose the wrong one and your burning through blades and batteries.

Best I have found are the Bosch ones.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Switched said:


> That bad boy has plenty of power. I use it a ton, one of the more often used tools for me now.
> 
> We admittedly have a lot of softer redwood buildings around, but I haven't had any issues with going through oak flooring or other hardwood paneling. It cuts through metal lathe and plaster walls with no problems either.
> 
> ...


I agree about the blades! 

The two things I'm skeptical with - trimming bolts, nails, and threaded rod, and deep plunge cuts in wood. Metal lathe with carbide grit, getting too aggressive is not a good thing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> I've had this Milwaukee one for about 3/4 years now, $120.00. Plus, I don't have to have a stupid extension cord.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...lating-Multi-Tool-Tool-Only-2626-20/204463218
> 
> The first one I bought was a HF unit, it worked great for about 6 months, then it just burnt up. Served its purpose though, I was just starting out in business and that savings was vital.


I love that Milwaukee M18.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> I’ve drilled a ton of holes with the Milwaukee 1/4” shank bits in my impact. Saves carrying two tools all the time. As long as you don’t ram it down with hard pressure it’s not usually a problem


I should have said it depends on what you are drilling into.

Wood and softer metals aren't going to damage bits like harder metals.


----------



## Gilley23 (Jul 2, 2019)

Step bit, justv like drill bits, need constant, decent pressure with the speed lower than first speed on most drills. Use oil, it makes s world of difference. 

Each time the drill has to re enter the work piece, it wears the drill down even more and creates more heat and wear than if it stayed in the piece cutting it. 

Slow-medium speed, oil and decent pressure will keep your drills lasting and lasting.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You guys are going to laugh and scoff, but ten years ago I bought a full set of them goldy ones from the Harbor Fright store on Cape Coral Parkway when I was visiting Mom for about 15 bucks, and those have held their edge better than the Greenlee ones I have . Goldy still bites right thru the metal without having to send a tek screw thru first, but my Greenlee's are all past that now.


----------

